# Oak Island Treasure



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok, any fans of pirate treasure stories out there? What's your take on the legendary Oak Island Treasure?

Oak Island

Oak Island

Oak Island Treasure

The Treasure Pit of Oak Island

A Critical Analysis of the Oak Island Legend


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 16, 2006)

Arrrggghhhh... Shiver me timbers matie.

Me thinks the Knights Templar sailed away with a treasure, and tis buried in Oak Island, but it's been flooded beneath in an underground abyss because other careless treasure hunters messed up it for us sophisticated treasure hunters in the twenty-first century.

Speaking of the Knights Templar, Oak Island would be a good place to bury all the pre-release copies of Ron Howard's movie _The Da Vinci Code_ on DVD.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 17, 2006)

I think the truth of Oak Island lies somewhere between



and



.

[Edited on 6-17-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 17, 2006)

Personally, I think it was a hoax orchestrated by the Priory of Sion, the Nova Scotia tourism bureau and a one-eyed Canadian harbormaster named Willy, in order to get people to come to the maritime provinces and spend money. Because Nova Scotia has a whole lot of nothing, they had to make up a past. They also made up that stuff about Vikings colonizing the maritimes... 

Pssttt... Yeah right! Leif Ericson, the first Canadian. Whatever?!? They would have you believe he drinks Molson Beer and says "Eh," at the end of every sentence too.

The moral of the story... Don't believe in Canadian fairy tales.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 18, 2006)

I thought he said "Uff da". Oh, yeah, that's Minnesota not Canada. Sorry!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 24, 2006)




----------

